
MAMA: Key findings - d0mine
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/mama-key-findings/
======
d0mine
From the article:

    
    
      Study	        Date	        Total 	        Passed  Percentage
      Parnas	Dec 2001	2,034,788	14,563	0.71%
      Saarsoo	Jun 2006	1,002,350	25,890	2.58%
      MAMA	        Jan 2008	3,509,180	145,009	4.13%
    
                    Markup validation studies

